# OC Temp



## Jaster Mereel (Aug 22, 2004)

I have a question, i have an ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 256Mb, and i have overclocked it to:
Core-409.50
Memory-364.50
My Temps are:
GPU-63 Degrees Normal no game usage
Temperature of Temp. Chip-38 Degrees Normal no game usage
I will post later with Game Usage.  But i wanted to know if this is normal, or too hot?


----------



## Jaster Mereel (Aug 22, 2004)

Ok, here is my Temps after 30 minutes game Usage
GPU-67 Degrees
Temperature of Temp. Chip-42 Degrees

Also i noticed that there were little white dots apparent when there was heavy detail being presented in Doom 3, not alot, barely noticeable. If I bring my Core down one notch, there are no dots at all but it doesnt run as smooth.  Any ideas on what settings i should be on?

Sorry i was incorrect about the Core settings, they are at-412.71


----------



## alexfreu (Aug 22, 2004)

Jaster Mereel said:
			
		

> Also i noticed that there were little white dots apparent when there was heavy detail being presented in Doom 3, not alot, barely noticeable. If I bring my Core down one notch, there are no dots at all but it doesnt run as smooth.  Any ideas on what settings i should be on?



What Catalyst are you using? I've had similiar issues when I overclocked my Radeon 9800 Pro to 411.75/364.50. I didn't experience any dots when I lowered the core frequency to 402 MHz. (This was under Cat. 4.6)
With Catalyst 4.8 the spots are gone completely and I can go up to the XT frequencies.

I must add that I only had these artifacts in no other game but Doom3. Maybe it's a bug.


----------



## Jaster Mereel (Aug 24, 2004)

I am using Catalyst 4.8, what are your settings at now?

Well i guess then i am at XT settings?  I suppose this is a good thing to be at?


----------



## impreza19 (Aug 26, 2004)

wow. do u have a 128 mb or the 256 mb alex? i have the 128, and my core is only 417 and mem is 360 w/ cata 4.9 beta. no probs in doom 3.


----------



## alexfreu (Aug 26, 2004)

impreza19 said:
			
		

> do u have a 128 mb or the 256



It's a Sapphire Atlantis 9800 Pro with 256 MB DDR1-RAM and 256 Bit memory bus. I changed the cooling solution to a Arctic Cooling VGA Silencer v3.
The maximum temperature I get on the tempchip is 66 °C in Doom 3. (46.6 fps in the timedemo demo1 at 1024x768 High at 412/365 on a Pentium 4 3.2 GHz)


----------

